# Anyone have a dash kit?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking at this one:
eBay Motors: Pontiac GTO 04 05 06 TRIM KIT DASH BOARD STYLING (item 200200600291 end time Feb-25-08 18:36:18 PST)

In the Titanium Burl Wood color. My Goat is silver with black racing stripes and the interior is all black with a little bit of silver trim.
I was looking for something to help break up the black but still keep the silver.

Just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

It looks good on the Chevy pictured but I would like to see how one looks on the GTO. My first impression is naaaaaaa. The GTO interior is elegant enough and I prefer a muscle feel opposed to a Lexus feel.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I was trying to keep the muscle car feel, but I didn't want to go cheap eiter.
I really don't like the carbon fiber look yet.

Just looking for ideas


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

My thought is NO


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I second that. 

It'd take like a metal with a machined look or something to actually make the interior look better. If you do that kit the goat will feel like a cady or a lexus. So unless you like that, don't.

But what you like is your own opinion. If you do, deff post pics id like to see them.

Sniper.


----------

